# 2021 Pollinators Project



## gggvan (Apr 17, 2021)

Ok, so last year I started to design an area of my yard adjacent to the planting plots for pollinators. This area gets full sun from dawn to 3/4 depending on time of year. I was able to get a free truck load of fresh wood  chips that I scattered over the whole area, ~12" thick to kill the grass/weeds over the winter. Last year I transplanted all my perennial bushes/plants to the area, I planted/marked a bunch of bulbs, lilies, etc.  I have another 3'/30' strip on the other side of plots that I can use, maybe early (april) blooms, phlox, etc. 

I also built a 6x3 raised box for wildflowers/bulbs in front of the plots.   

pics later


----------



## semipro (Apr 17, 2021)

Pollinators need all the help they can get. 
I'm pretty excited about a clover-grass mix lawn we planted last year.  The bees should love it this year.  Our neighbors have bees and promise some honey in-kind.
Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## gggvan (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks. I have 6 "bee bushes" out front. Very fragrant, profuse white blooms, ~3/4" wish i could get more. May try splitting one. Bees are all over them from late May to Oct.


----------



## begreen (Apr 17, 2021)

I used to keep bees so our yard is widely planted with hundreds of bee and bird friendly plants. This year I have added a couple of annual bee pollinator flower beds. The flower plants in them are just sprouting now.


----------



## gggvan (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm also thinking of a water feature, 75-100 gl. Would it be better to position it in middle of the area or off to the side, under trees.


----------



## begreen (Apr 18, 2021)

I suspect there are benefits to each location. If it is in a shadier location, then it will be closer to cover for the bird. Some are too cautious to fly out in the open out of concern about predators. They like to be able to dash into a bush at a moment's notice. However, that will mean more frequent cleaning as stuff drops and gets blown off the trees into the water area. This the advantage of it being out in the open. Be sure to include bee-friendly places that make it easy for them to drink. I keep a couple of stones in the bird bath for this purpose.


----------



## gggvan (Apr 18, 2021)

begreen said:


> I suspect there are benefits to each location. If it is in a shadier location, then it will be closer to cover for the bird. Some are too cautious to fly out in the open out of concern about predators. They like to be able to dash into a bush at a moment's notice. However, that will mean more frequent cleaning as stuff drops and gets blown off the trees into the water area. This the advantage of it being out in the open. Be sure to include bee-friendly places that make it easy for them to drink. I keep a couple of stones in the bird bath for this purpose.



I have a separate bird bath over by a stand of 7' bamboo, small birds can quickly scuttle under and get lost in the thick stalks. This new water source would be for butterflies/bees/dragon flies, hb's. I was thinking a long, shallow pond like form with sloping banks to land on.


----------



## semipro (Apr 18, 2021)

You'll get more algae growth and water heating with more sunlight too.  In a small pool, the heating can be significant and detrimental.


----------



## FramerJ (Apr 18, 2021)

I planted Bee Balm plants a couple years ago around my garden and berry bushes.  Bees are all over those throughout the summer.  Plus they are very aromatic.


----------



## begreen (Apr 18, 2021)

semipro said:


> You'll get more algae growth and water heating with more sunlight too.  In a small pool, the heating can be significant and detrimental.


Yes, keeping the water fresh will require flow. One option might be to design it so that the outflow waters a flower/vegetable bed. Our bird bath is fed in the summer with a dribbler from our drip irrigation system. I blast it clean with the garden hose usually once or twice a week.


----------



## MoDoug (Apr 18, 2021)

Definitely not trying to hijack your post, this does touch on pollinators. I posted in the wood shed forum a couple weeks ago asking about bees and my firewood, and it turns out they are mason bees, also known as the Blue Orchard Bee. They are native and a very beneficial pollinator, they've turned my wood stacks into nests by laying their eggs in the wood borer tunnels, the larvae develop and eventually emerge the next spring. I noticed them last year and gave them no mind, they appeared again this spring and curiosity brought awareness of them. The problem is I will eventually want to burn this wood, but probably not until the winter of 2022. I'm thinking about making some nesting blocks and placing them near the wood, hopefully they will take to them and I can keep them around. I'm going to feel bad about burning that wood, knowing there's bee nests inside..

Now I need to consider bee friendly flowers, and this post is giving me some ideas. They are vital to our environment.


----------



## begreen (Apr 19, 2021)

Definitely provide them a new home asap and consider getting some pheromone spray to attract them to it.


----------



## semipro (Apr 19, 2021)

MoDoug said:


> Definitely not trying to hijack your post, this does touch on pollinators. I posted in the wood shed forum a couple weeks ago asking about bees and my firewood, and it turns out they are mason bees, also known as the Blue Orchard Bee. They are native and a very beneficial pollinator, they've turned my wood stacks into nests by laying their eggs in the wood borer tunnels, the larvae develop and eventually emerge the next spring. I noticed them last year and gave them no mind, they appeared again this spring and curiosity brought awareness of them. The problem is I will eventually want to burn this wood, but probably not until the winter of 2022. I'm thinking about making some nesting blocks and placing them near the wood, hopefully they will take to them and I can keep them around. I'm going to feel bad about burning that wood, knowing there's bee nests inside..
> 
> Now I need to consider bee friendly flowers, and this post is giving me some ideas. They are vital to our environment.


Check this out if you haven't already.  The correct diameter tubes placed strategically with probably draw the bees away from your cordwood. 




__





						Mason Bee Characteristics and Identification
					

Learn the common characteristics that the genus Osmia (mason bees) share to help you pick out the mason bees from the other insect pollinators in your yard and garden.




					crownbees.com


----------



## MoDoug (Apr 20, 2021)

@begreen and @semipro , good advice from both of you. I'm going to make my own nest boxes, and hang in solid places as recommended. The pheromone spray is a very good idea. They are a gift from nature, I have been entrusted to take care of them. I'll have to give updates on this project.


----------



## gggvan (Apr 20, 2021)

semipro said:


> You'll get more algae growth and water heating with more sunlight too.  In a small pool, the heating can be significant and detrimental.


good point. i think i'll experiment this year with something under the tree line.


----------



## gggvan (Apr 20, 2021)

the part on the left is the pollinator area, i will slowly replace the wood chips with more plantings, hardscape features, sitting bench etc.


----------



## gggvan (Apr 24, 2021)

first butterfly (on the phlox) and bumblebee seen this morning. a white one. although we have many bees on the blooming andromedas out front.


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2021)

MoDoug said:


> @begreen and @semipro , good advice from both of you. I'm going to make my own nest boxes, and hang in solid places as recommended. The pheromone spray is a very good idea. They are a gift from nature, I have been entrusted to take care of them. I'll have to give updates on this project.


One thing to watch out for is the dreaded Houdini Fly. This is a tiny type of fruit fly, but with red eyes. It will go into a MB chamber as the MB is preparing the pollen ball for her egg to be laid. H-fly lays eggs on the pollen ball before the chamber is closed up by the clay wall. The developing H-fly eggs hatch which become maggots to eat the pollen ball thus starving the developing MB larva. Not good. Check to see if they are showing up in your area.
https://wastatedeptag.blogspot.com/2020/02/houdini-fly.html

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEmqw1sCX_U


----------



## MoDoug (Apr 27, 2021)

I want to post more about my mason bees, as they've become their own project, and figured it should be in it's own post. Otherwise I feel like I'm hijacking @gggvan's.  





__





						Mason Bee rescue
					

Mason bee's have been nesting in my firewood, they're a native pollinator, important to our environment, and very docile. They take a year to emerge from their nests and I will eventually burn this firewood, so this is a mason bee rescue project. I built a couple of nesting boxes to help them...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 27, 2021)

What a great idea.  How much time and money do Americans spend cutting grass short every week just because.  Don't get me wrong, I have a yard but I have several places that I could mow but I don't.  I throw all kinds of wildflower seeds and milkweed seeds in these areas every year and they just keep coming.  Instead of planting grass on the steep hill beside the house, I covered it in old hay (full of flower seeds) and crown vetch.  The entire hill is a carpet of flowers and green and its full of bees, butterflies and anything else you can think of all summer.  I also sowed several pounds of dutch clover when I started my yard and the bees love the little white flowers.  Instead of weed-eating my ditches, I just lined them with day lilies and iris I dug up along the road and some mint that grows where it wants to.  Lots of hummingbirds and butterflies.  
My wife also planted all of the flower beds around the house with very pollinator friendly species.  My personal favorites are the 2 butterfly bushes that bring in countless insects and birds.
We have made it a habit to give people perennial plants like the butterfly bushes as gifts to spread the idea.  
Keep it up!


----------



## semipro (Apr 27, 2021)

walhondingnashua said:


> and some mint that grows where it wants to.


A great description of our experience with mint -- and it seems it wants to grow everywhere!


----------



## gggvan (May 13, 2021)

A couple questions:

1. When a label says part sun, 3-6 hrs of morning sun. Will planting in full sun make it wilt faster? May Breeze Phlox for example.
2. Can butterfly bushes dominate an area, 8-10'H x 6-8W, can it really grow that large in SE Mass in 3+ months?


----------



## walhondingnashua (May 14, 2021)

Both of our butterfly bushes grow pretty big pretty fast.  Neither have been 10' tall but they do spread out.  My wife cuts them back each year.  They are not a very full bush and there are some things that still grow behind them.


----------



## begreen (May 14, 2021)

walhondingnashua said:


> Both of our butterfly bushes grow pretty big pretty fast.  Neither have been 10' tall but they do spread out.  My wife cuts them back each year.  They are not a very full bush and there are some things that still grow behind them.


They grow huge out here, no matter how heavily I hack them back. We have several 10-12 footers and one that is about 15 ft around. I have cut that bush down to the ground and it is back to full size in about 3 years.

If you want to help butterflies grow some milkweed.


----------



## semipro (May 14, 2021)

begreen said:


> If you want to help butterflies grow some milkweed.


That really helps only Monarchs though doesn't it?


----------



## gggvan (May 15, 2021)

begreen said:


> They grow huge out here, no matter how heavily I hack them back. We have several 10-12 footers and one that is about 15 ft around. I have cut that bush down to the ground and it is back to full size in about 3 years.
> 
> If you want to help butterflies grow some milkweed.



Our season is shorter that yours, anyway, I planted 3 BB's in spots that won't block sun from the rest of the plantings. I have 1 milkweed in the center already, it's just starting to come up and i've reserved space for more in the center. When it seeded last year, i put alot of seeds/pods under dirt...we'll see. 

Do your BB's attract buterflies?


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2021)

gggvan said:


> Do your BB's attract buterflies?


Yes, butterflies, hummingbirds like it. I will have to watch to see if these plants also attract bees.


----------



## gggvan (May 15, 2021)

update: planted 3x 14" lavender, summer bloom; 3x purple butterfly bushes; small patch of red hot pokers; 3x salvia.


----------



## walhondingnashua (May 19, 2021)

Our Butterfly Bushes attract just about everything.  The bluebirds and king birds sit close by and even hunt what comes in.  
Last year was the first time I saw hummingbird moths on it.  They are pretty interesting creatures.


----------



## begreen (May 19, 2021)

The hawthorne tree is now in bloom along with the rowen tree and viburnum. We have a ton of bees now. The hawthorne sounds like a hive there is so much activity. The Spanish lavender is in bloom and is attracting bumblebees. I saw my first swallowtail of the year today too.


----------



## gggvan (May 29, 2021)

begreen said:


> The hawthorne tree is now in bloom along with the rowen tree and viburnum. We have a ton of bees now. The hawthorne sounds like a hive there is so much activity. The Spanish lavender is in bloom and is attracting bumblebees. I saw my first swallowtail of the year today too.


sweet. 
i'm starting to realize that the spacing they put on the plant labels are a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2021)

I figured out why we have so many honeybees this year. A neighbor up the road just set out new hives. They have to fly down to our property about 1200 ft which is nothing for them. I hope they don't crowd out the natural pollinators.

On another note, our mason bees appear almost done for the year. They have done an outstanding job and have filled around 270 holes in the nest blocks.


----------



## gggvan (May 29, 2021)

begreen said:


> I figured out why we have so many honeybees this year. A neighbor up the road just set out new hives. They have to fly down to our property about 1200 ft which for them is nothing. I hope they don't crowd out the natural pollinators.
> 
> On another note, our mason bees appear almost done for the year. They have done an outstanding job and have filled around 270 holes in the nest blocks.


can you post a pic of the nest blocks?


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2021)

This is one of the nest houses. I had to add an extra block to handle the overflow. The bees and blocks are supplied yearly. I will be returning them in a week.


----------



## gggvan (May 29, 2021)

begreen said:


> This is one of the nest houses. I had to add an extra block to handle the overflow. The bees and blocks are supplied yearly. I will be returning them in a week.
> 
> View attachment 279174


cool


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2021)

gggvan said:


> cool


This is the supplier. We are part of a community program to raise new mason bees, so no cost to us. We just provide a good home for them in early spring.




__





						Crown Bees
					

Mason bee nesting supplies and solitary bee houses. Mason bees and leafcutter bees for sale.




					crownbees.com


----------



## gggvan (Mar 23, 2022)

So, here's what it looked like on 09/11/2021. Had loads of bees, some butterflies, and more hummingbirds than i expected.


----------



## semipro (Mar 24, 2022)

Very nice!  
Don't forget water for the bees.  
We dump our HVAC and HPWH condensate and reverse osmosis rinsate to a very small pond outside and the bees love it.


----------



## EbS-P (Mar 25, 2022)

Has anyone planted artichokes?  I was looking at perennial vegetables and globe artichokes came up in YouTube with one video I clicked on having lots of bees around a beautiful purple flower.


----------



## gggvan (Mar 25, 2022)

semipro said:


> Very nice!
> Don't forget water for the bees.
> We dump our HVAC and HPWH condensate and reverse osmosis rinsate to a very small pond outside and the bees love it.


yes, out of picture I have a little plot of bee balm with a bird bath in it. i clean/fill it every other day or so.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Mar 25, 2022)

EbS-P said:


> Has anyone planted artichokes?  I was looking at perennial vegetables and globe artichokes came up in YouTube with one video I clicked on having lots of bees around a beautiful purple flower.



I have one growing in my garden now, but the deer ate the ones I planted outside the fence last year, so I never got a harvest or flowers.  I thought they’d leave them alone because they don’t eat our thistles, but I guess they just had to try when they were still really small.

Our land has lots of thistles, and bees and butterflies do love their blooms.  I feel bad when I pull them out sometimes, but I remind myself that I’m making room for more natives, and the pollinators also love those.  I have the same feeling when I pull up blooming horehound because honeybees love it, but our land has much more variety now that we’ve gotten rid of so much horehound.

@begreen has successfully grown artichokes to maturity, I believe.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Mar 25, 2022)

@gggvan, thanks for posting the update and pictures.  It looks great.


----------



## begreen (Mar 25, 2022)

DuaeGuttae said:


> @begreen has successfully grown artichokes to maturity, I believe.


Yes, artichokes grow here and we have one now in a large container that is perennial.


----------



## clancey (Mar 25, 2022)

Sure is colorful and beautiful and no wonder bees would love it...clancey


----------

